# Có Mẹ Nào Xem Chương Trình Mới Người Hóa Thân Số 1 Trên Thvl1 Chưa Ạh?



## chunghanluong (21 Tháng mười một 2016)

Cái tên sao là chương trình như vậy đó các mẹ. Công nhận các bạn thí sinh có tài hóa thân thành người khác số 1 luôn. Ngoài hóa thân thành các nhân vật nổi tiếng, các thí sinh còn được phô diễn tài năng trước khán giả qua các phần thi ca hát, nhảy múa, tấu hài… Rất thu hút người xem các mẹ ạh ahihi 
Chương trình có tới tập 10 rồi đó, các mẹ xem lại ở đây nha youtube.com/playlist?list=PLQh3fXiPKDP-R7SIygrS5uVjpXimjbaAX


----------



## moonlight2528 (22 Tháng mười một 2016)

mình thích chương trình này lắm lắm, đợi tới 21h t7 hằng tuần hồi hộp mở kênh THVL1 á\m/\m/


----------



## cuoidesongtiep (22 Tháng mười một 2016)

chuong trình hay tuyệt vời ông mắt trời luôn, thích chị Cẩm Ly lắm lắm:x:">


----------



## justforlaugh (22 Tháng mười một 2016)

không biết sau vòng đối đầu ai bị loại nữa, hồi hộp quá, 2 bạn hóa thân chế linh và tuấn ngọc hay quá , không muốn loại bạn nào hết


----------



## LinhHuyennguyen (23 Tháng mười một 2016)

Chương trình này mới hả cả nhà, có link xem full ko cho mình xin với


----------



## justforlaugh (23 Tháng mười một 2016)

LinhHuyennguyen đã viết:


> Chương trình này mới hả cả nhà, có link xem full ko cho mình xin với


CHương trình người hóa thân số 1 đó bạn, 21h thứ 7 kênh THVL1 đó, chiếu 10 tập rồi á


----------



## moonlight2528 (23 Tháng mười một 2016)

justforlaugh đã viết:


> không biết sau vòng đối đầu ai bị loại nữa, hồi hộp quá, 2 bạn hóa thân chế linh và tuấn ngọc hay quá , không muốn loại bạn nào hết


ai cũng giỏi nhưng là trò chơi phải có thắng thua chế ơi


----------



## cuoidesongtiep (23 Tháng mười một 2016)

chị Cẩm Ly lúc nào cũng hiền mà lâu lâu đóng vai ác ) )


----------



## langquen (26 Tháng mười một 2016)

moonlight2528 đã viết:


> mình thích chương trình này lắm lắm, đợi tới 21h t7 hằng tuần hồi hộp mở kênh THVL1 á\m/\m/


Hôm nay mới xem tập đầu tiên của chương trình , thấy rất hay ah. Kiểu này phải kiếm lại hết coi mới được.


----------



## cuoidesongtiep (26 Tháng mười một 2016)

hóng chương trình hàng tuần, thich chị Cẩm Ly lắm lắm


----------



## justforlaugh (26 Tháng mười một 2016)

vừa coi xong, trên cả tuyệt vời :x


----------



## chuotcong (26 Tháng mười một 2016)

Úi tui cũng đang kiếm các tập để coi lại đây nè. Mà sao không có bẩn full nhỉ, chứ ngồi kiếm mệt quá.


----------



## hoaihoang (26 Tháng mười một 2016)

chuotcong đã viết:


> Úi tui cũng đang kiếm các tập để coi lại đây nè. Mà sao không có bẩn full nhỉ, chứ ngồi kiếm mệt quá.


Ờ công nhận ah, chương trình xem rất hay, có điều coi lại kiếm từng phần khổ vãi :v


----------



## justforlaugh (26 Tháng mười một 2016)

mình tìm cũng toàn clip ngắn, coi không đã mà "no" quảng cáo"


----------



## moonlight2528 (26 Tháng mười một 2016)

quảng cáo hoài, không coi đúng giờ được, tìm coi lại thì mất thời gian quá ,tiếc quá


----------



## nenduyenngam (27 Tháng mười một 2016)

moonlight2528 đã viết:


> quảng cáo hoài, không coi đúng giờ được, tìm coi lại thì mất thời gian quá ,tiếc quá


Tranh thủ coi đúng thời gian nó phát sóng đi thím ơi, chương trình này bao hay mà. Ah mà không biết các đội trưởng có tham gia cùng không nhỉ


----------



## vomanhung (27 Tháng mười một 2016)

nenduyenngam đã viết:


> Tranh thủ coi đúng thời gian nó phát sóng đi thím ơi, chương trình này bao hay mà. Ah mà không biết các đội trưởng có tham gia cùng không nhỉ


Hiện tại thì đội trưởng chỉ tham gia cố vấn và dàn dựng thôi nha, cũng đang hóng các đội trưởng tham gia nè.


----------



## kimanhnam (27 Tháng mười một 2016)

tiết mục Bến Nước Ngũ Bồ của 2 thí sinh Minh Đạt - Trọng Hiếu hay với cảm động lắm các bạn ơi. Mọi người tìm xem đi, e xem đi xem lại 2 lần ah.


----------



## lienquannu (27 Tháng mười một 2016)

kimanhnam đã viết:


> tiết mục Bến Nước Ngũ Bồ của 2 thí sinh Minh Đạt - Trọng Hiếu hay với cảm động lắm các bạn ơi. Mọi người tìm xem đi, e xem đi xem lại 2 lần ah.


Tui chưa xem tập này nữa, để kiếm xem lại thế nào. Bữa giờ nói coi lại mấy tập cũ mà chưa coi được


----------



## xươngnam (28 Tháng mười một 2016)

lienquannu đã viết:


> Tui chưa xem tập này nữa, để kiếm xem lại thế nào. Bữa giờ nói coi lại mấy tập cũ mà chưa coi được


Coi rồi nhé, hay quá xá luôn ah. Nhập tâm đến nỗi rơi nước mắt :v


----------



## LinhHuyennguyen (18 Tháng mười hai 2016)

Đúng là đa tài hóa thân ai cũng hay hết á.


----------



## chibaby010592 (18 Tháng mười hai 2016)

Chương trình này xem vui nè. Phải đón xem mới được


----------



## LinhHuyennguyen (18 Tháng mười hai 2016)

Hóa thân được mọi thử luôn mà. Người Nghệ sĩ đa tài thật.


----------



## chibaby010592 (18 Tháng mười hai 2016)

Chương trình này tựa như Gương Mặt thân quen vậy ta?


----------



## LinhHuyennguyen (18 Tháng mười hai 2016)

Mình mê coi tập Xuân tiến, phúc lợi á, diễn vui ghê =))


----------



## LinhHuyennguyen (18 Tháng mười hai 2016)

Đúng là đa tài hóa thân ai cũng hay hết á.


----------



## chibaby010592 (18 Tháng mười hai 2016)

Chương trình này xem vui nè. Phải đón xem mới được


----------



## LinhHuyennguyen (18 Tháng mười hai 2016)

Hóa thân được mọi thử luôn mà. Người Nghệ sĩ đa tài thật.


----------



## chibaby010592 (18 Tháng mười hai 2016)

Có máy thánh con trai giả gái đẹp vãi nồi, như con gái thất vậy?


----------



## Lagiphan (18 Tháng mười hai 2016)

Mình mê coi tập Xuân tiến, phúc lợi á, diễn vui ghê =))


----------



## chibaby010592 (18 Tháng mười hai 2016)

Mấy thánh này diễn cũng duyên dáng chứ bộ.=))


----------



## Lagiphan (18 Tháng mười hai 2016)

Xem mấy tập đầu vui vãi lằn, há há


----------



## chibaby010592 (18 Tháng mười hai 2016)

Xem lại tập Câu chuyện ngày xửa ngày xưa phiên bản mới nhìn hay bộ


----------



## Lagiphan (18 Tháng mười hai 2016)

tập đó là tập mấy vậy bạn?


----------



## chibaby010592 (18 Tháng mười hai 2016)

Tập này nè 



 bạn xem chưa nè


----------



## trambichngoc (22 Tháng mười hai 2016)

chỉ xem vì có CL thui


----------



## Metunlun (23 Tháng mười hai 2016)

e chưa xem. Lúc nào về xem thử xem có hấp dẫn như các mẹ nói không??


----------



## Ninalee (3 Tháng một 2017)

oh em chưa xem, dạo này nhiều chương trình quá


----------



## Hòa Lâm (15 Tháng một 2017)

Ninalee đã viết:


> oh em chưa xem, dạo này nhiều chương trình quá


Chương trình này nói chung cũng hay, nơi để người chơi thể hiện tài năng của mình.


----------



## Namviet hai (15 Tháng một 2017)

cuoidesongtiep đã viết:


> hóng chương trình hàng tuần, thich chị Cẩm Ly lắm lắm


Mong là ở mùa 2 chương trình sẽ tiếp tục mời chị Cẩm Ly làm BGK, thích chị ấy quá


----------



## phươngvĩha (15 Tháng một 2017)

Namviet hai đã viết:


> Mong là ở mùa 2 chương trình sẽ tiếp tục mời chị Cẩm Ly làm BGK, thích chị ấy quá


Cũng có cái khó bạn ơi, nhiều lúc sợ chị Cẩm Ly bận không tham gia được thôi, chứ nhà đài cũng xem xét nên mời ai chứ


----------



## hathinam (15 Tháng một 2017)

Tui là tui xem chương trình này là có cô chú Quang Minh vs Hồng Đào thôi hé hé


----------



## phungke (15 Tháng một 2017)

Tui cũng đang rất hóng mùa 2 đây nè, mùa này 3 thí sinh trong đêm chung kết quá xuất sắc.


----------



## munam (15 Tháng một 2017)

phungke đã viết:


> Tui cũng đang rất hóng mùa 2 đây nè, mùa này 3 thí sinh trong đêm chung kết quá xuất sắc.


Công nhận khó để chọn ra người chiến thắng thật chứ, ai cũng xứng đáng hết


----------



## minhmanna (15 Tháng một 2017)

munam đã viết:


> Công nhận khó để chọn ra người chiến thắng thật chứ, ai cũng xứng đáng hết


Tui thấy Trọng Hiếu có khả năng là đạt ngôi vị quán quân nhất, mặc dù trong đêm hôm qua a ấy đang thua điểm


----------



## nghiahanng (15 Tháng một 2017)

Trọng Hiếu vẫn trung thành với cải lương tuồng cổ nhỉ, rất thích là ngưỡng mộ


----------



## vangnank (15 Tháng một 2017)

nghiahanng đã viết:


> Trọng Hiếu vẫn trung thành với cải lương tuồng cổ nhỉ, rất thích là ngưỡng mộ


Không phô diễn nhiều về giọng hát nhưng diễn xuất có sáng tạo, hy vọng ở đểm sau a ấy sẽ đột phá


----------



## dainamly (15 Tháng một 2017)

Vào vòng chung kết rồi xem thực sự rất chi là hay, mọi người đầu tư rất chi là công kĩ vào tiết mục của mình


----------

